# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Avance Climático de 2010

## Luján

Tampoco recuerdo si se ha puesto este ya.

Resumen del avance climático de 2010, según la AEMET:




> 23/12/2010  El año 2010 tiene hasta la fecha carácter cálido en España,  con una temperatura media de 15,66º C, que supera en 0,42º C al valor  medio normal (período de referencia 1971-2000).


Enlace al PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no..._del_2010_.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que sí, pero no me acuerdo. Hay una cosa que no me gusta de estos informes, y es de la manera general que hablan.
Y a este paso este invierno va a ser de los más cálidos. ¿Cuando se ha visto 18ºC a las 14:00 el día de nochevieja en Sevilla?(Seguro que más de una vez, ya lo sé), pero es calor para estas fechas. El domingo 2 de Enero a las 16:00 se estaba de maravilla al sol, incluso en manga corta.

----------


## Luján

> Yo creo que sí, pero no me acuerdo. Hay una cosa que no me gusta de estos informes, y es de la manera general que hablan.
> Y a este paso este invierno va a ser de los más cálidos. ¿Cuando se ha visto 18ºC a las 14:00 el día de nochevieja en Sevilla?(Seguro que más de una vez, ya lo sé), pero es calor para estas fechas. El domingo 2 de Enero a las 16:00 se estaba de maravilla al sol, incluso en manga corta.


Ya, es el problema que tienen las generalizaciones para un país tan complicado meteoclimáticamente como el nuestro.

En Nochevieja, en Sagunto: 10ºC tras las uvas y paseando por la playa. No se echaba de más la chaqueta, pero tampoco de menos.

----------


## Salut

Por aquí también se ha pasado mucho menos frío que otras nocheviejas. Pero vamos, un día suelto no hace el clima  :Stick Out Tongue: 

No se, seguro que hay mucha gente que alegará nevadas y lluvias récord para desacreditar este informe, pero hay que recordar que precipitación y temperatura no van necesariamente de la mano. Hace más frío una noche invernal de anticiclón que una de fuerte nevada.

La verdad es que los meses fríos de 2010 no los recuerdo tan frios como podrían ser los de 2006 o 2007... pero bueno, no deja de ser una percepción. Y muy local.

----------

